# Torn ACL



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Last week Nila jumped out of the back of our truck and was lost for 4 days. We finally got her back Saturday. When she was returned she was limping pretty bad on her left rear leg. I brought her to the vet Monday morning for a complete checkup and to exam her leg. The vet checked her out and determined that she has torn her ACL in her leg. She thinks surgery can be avoided if we can make sure she does not injure it any further. We were told to keep her kenneled for 4-6 weeks and only let her out to eat/bathroom breaks and we can only walk her for 10 minutes a day. It is killing me keeping her caged up because she is so miserable. If she does injure her leg any further then we will have to have the surgery which will cost us around $800.00 or up. What are some suggestions that I can do to help in the healing process. Has anyone dealt with this before? How did your dog do after the recovery process? Any information on this would be great. Thanks


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

There are a few people here who had had the surgery, so I am sure they will have a better opinion. First off, THANK GOODNESSS you got your pup back, 4 days, what an adventure she must have had, lol. How old is she, sorry I don't remember if you have said in the past? Yes, some are not that bad but I would try for the surgery if she is still young, I have never known a pup who has injured theirs and been on crate rest to NOT have the injury re-occur. BUT if she is older, the pain of the surgery might not be a good end result ya know?

Even if she seems better WAIT the 6 weeks. Don't try and rush it. My boy had a sprain and it took a good 6 months for it to heal because I kept thinking he was OK and he would go out and instantly re-injure it. he survived on Frozen Kings and Marrow bones (he thought I was the meanest and could not understand why he was being punished but he didn't die from it and he still loves me, lol)


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we had to keep a dog on crate rest for 4 weeks awhile back not for this but was still horrible she just wanted to play and bounce around. The second they feel better they will test it and it takes 2 seconds to mess it all up. Id just stock up on things they can do in the crate cause bordem will kick in quick. Kongs and various stuff to stuff in them and then freeze them { lasts a bit longer}, chew toys ect. We brought our girl out when we were watching tv and stuff but kept her on leash and with us and had to lift her onto the couch or bed and down couldnt let her jump either way. She liked to be with us and was calm although I have heard some wont settle down like she did and have to stay in the crate. 
Hope she heels ok and doesn't get to hyper being cooped up. Just to note expect the weight gain lol, my girl put on 5-10lbs from being off and getting all the treats to keep her busy lol, was worth it though kept her happy.
hopefully this was a lesson to leash int he truck too  I always worry when I see dogs in the back beds un leashed, I saw two shephards one time pull up to a red light in 2 different trucks and they hoped out into eachothers truck lol. Luckly one of the drivers seen this happened and flagged down the other driver to switch dogs back around lol.
Keep us updated on how she is doing. I know someone on here just went through this but for some reaosn I cant remember who it was slipping my mind right now.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

She just made 2 on March 1st, and you are completly correct because of our ingorance by letting her ride in the back of the truck she could have been killed!! We were and are extremly lucky to have her returned to us. We were going crazy making trips searching for her 4 times a day, we had flyers posted everywhere, we had the reward set at $300 and we used facebook and Topix to get it out that we were looking for her. I was beside myself for 4 days wondering and worrying that something terrible had happened to her because of us. NOTE TO SELF: NEVER EVER LET HER RIDE IN THE BACK OF THE TRUCK. I will have to make a run to the pet store tomorrow morning to stock up on treats and chew toys for her. I do let her out if I am watching tv because she lays on the couch right next to me and I lift her up and take her off the couch so she does not have to jump. In a few weeks we are going back in for a check up on her leg and if it does not seem to be better then we will discuss having the surgery.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awwww I would have been beside myself too what a horrible feeling it must have been. Glad you found her though. Its good she can sit still with you on the couch I think it helped my girl just being able to still be with us and snuggling and not just locked up listening to everyone around her.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

The worst thing about it is if we did not get her back part of me was wishing she would have been killed by jumping out. The area she was lost in was 15 mins. away from my house and there are alot of people who breed like crazy or fight dogs who live where she was lost. She is fixed but my fear was she would have been locked up and raped trying to produce puppies even though she never would have. I would have rathered her dead then to think of the torture she would have been put through. I can't tell you how glad I am that my girl is home and I don't have to worry about her being treated that way.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad it had a happy ending. Now fingers crossed the leg heals w/o surgery.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

How awful! I am so glad you found her! Yahoo has a great site with a ton of really good info, called Orthodogs. I would highly recommend you join it. They cover Conservative Management (what you are doing now) in some detail.
I have, unfortunately, had too much experience with torn ACL's, and have used several options to deal with them. The first thing you should be aware of is that torn ligaments do not 'heal' Conservative Management (strict crate rest, followed by a regiment of increasing, but limited exercise) is a non surgical version of the old Traditional repair (in which the joint is stabilized with what is basically high test fishing line, while scar tissue builds up and stabilizes the joint) You are hoping for scar tissue build up to hold the joint in place. It works best for partial tears, but can also, especially with the addition of a brace, be used for full tears.
However, STRICT crate rest, followed by a GRADUAL increase in range of movement is needed.
Good luck! You can PM me if you would like more info.


----------

